# Tivo Mini differences



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

There are two Tivo Minis. 
Older and newer. 

TCDA92000
TCDA93000

Is there any practical difference between these, and what is it?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The only functional difference is that the new one includes the Roamio RF remote. No line of sight needed.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The only functional difference is that the new one includes the Roamio RF remote. No line of sight needed.


ok, so they both work the same. 
Thanks!


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

They all have lifetime service, too. Is that right?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The only functional difference is that the new one includes the Roamio RF remote. No line of sight needed.


And the A93 is a little faster as reported by someone on this Forum.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

All minis have lifetime service, so if I find one at a yard sale I can just activate it and use it. 
Right?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Should be able to yes


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Steevow said:


> All minis have lifetime service, so if I find one at a yard sale I can just activate it and use it.
> Right?


Short answer is "yes". Long answer is "it's a little complicated". All of the 9300 Minis can be activated with free lifetime, whether new or used. All new (never before activated) 9200 Minis can be activated with free lifetime.

The tricky part is used 9200 Minis. If they were previously activated with lifetime service, then they have lifetime service already, so no problem. However, if they were previously activated with monthly service, then you will have to jump through a few hoops to get them onto your account with free lifetime service.

If the previous owner can transfer the used 9200 Mini with monthly service onto your account, then you will be able to activate the lifetime service for free. If, however, the previous owner is unable or unwilling to do this, then TiVo tries to charge you $50 to get the used 9200 Mini onto your account. However, you should theoretically be able to cancel within the 30 days and get the $50 refunded to you, then activate lifetime service on the Mini for free.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

So 93000 can just be plugged in and used, activated online for no cost. 
Used yard sale 92000 might not have been activated as lifetime, but can be. 
What hoops, and will it be painful? 
Heh.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If the previous owner can transfer the used 9200 Mini with monthly service onto your account, then you will be able to activate the lifetime service for free. If, however, the previous owner is unable or unwilling to do this, then TiVo tries to charge you $50 to get the used 9200 Mini onto your account. However, you should theoretically be able to cancel within the 30 days and get the $50 refunded to you, then activate lifetime service on the Mini for free.


Haha. That's just hilarious.
I know a local cable company that uses tivos, and I bet they have some used mini's around town, so I thought I would just take a peek and see what I can find.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Short answer is "yes". Long answer is "it's a little complicated". All of the 9300 Minis can be activated with free lifetime, whether new or used. All new (never before activated) 9200 Minis can be activated with free lifetime.
> 
> The tricky part is used 9200 Minis. If they were previously activated with lifetime service, then they have lifetime service already, so no problem. However, if they were previously activated with monthly service, then you will have to jump through a few hoops to get them onto your account with free lifetime service.
> 
> If the previous owner can transfer the used 9200 Mini with monthly service onto your account, then you will be able to activate the lifetime service for free. If, however, the previous owner is unable or unwilling to do this, then TiVo tries to charge you $50 to get the used 9200 Mini onto your account. However, you should theoretically be able to cancel within the 30 days and get the $50 refunded to you, then activate lifetime service on the Mini for free.


I took a flyer on a Mini on Ebay a couple of weeks ago. The seller said it was for parts only as it couldn't be activated. I suspected it might have something to do with no lifetime. In any event I lost the auction and ended up buying another used mini. Must have been a lifetime because it was activated with no problem.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

It's possible that the units that the cable companies have are not lifetime, the sold to retail ones are. 

So that may be the instance where they are not activated as lifetime. I am just postulating this, I have no information it is true. 

Clearly the business relationship Tivo would have with a cable TV firm would be different from what they have with us. I'm sure they get a hell of a deal, to get them to rent tivo to their customers. They may get them for free and pay monthly when installed, which they charge the customers, so the dvr is free for the cable firm. They buy nothing.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Steevow said:


> Haha. That's just hilarious.
> I know a local cable company that uses tivos, and I bet they have some used mini's around town, so I thought I would just take a peek and see what I can find.


In my previous posts, I was only talking about retail Minis. The Minis that cable companies buy from TiVo are a different animal and probably can't be used with anything other than TiVos rented directly from the cable company.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

You have information that they are different? I much doubt that, but they could sure be activated different. 

Is there a different model number on them? Anyone with actual knowledge, please chime in.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Steevow said:


> You have information that they are different? I much doubt that, but they could sure be activated different.
> 
> Is there a different model number on them? Anyone with actual knowledge, please chime in.


Hardware wise, they are probably the same, however, I'm sure TiVo keeps track of the TSNs and knows if a particular Mini is a retail Mini or an MSO Mini. I don't have any actual knowledge about whether or not TiVo will allow you to add an MSO Mini to a retail account, but I somehow doubt it. Hopefully someone else that knows for sure will chime in.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Short answer is "yes". Long answer is "it's a little complicated". All of the 9300 Minis can be activated with free lifetime, whether new or used. All new (never before activated) 9200 Minis can be activated with free lifetime.
> 
> The tricky part is used 9200 Minis. If they were previously activated with lifetime service, then they have lifetime service already, so no problem. However, if they were previously activated with monthly service, then you will have to jump through a few hoops to get them onto your account with free lifetime service.
> 
> If the previous owner can transfer the used 9200 Mini with monthly service onto your account, then you will be able to activate the lifetime service for free. If, however, the previous owner is unable or unwilling to do this, then TiVo tries to charge you $50 to get the used 9200 Mini onto your account. However, you should theoretically be able to cancel within the 30 days and get the $50 refunded to you, then activate lifetime service on the Mini for free.


As I resurrect this zombie thread.

I found two Tivo minis, bought them, they were ones that were from the cable company. The guy had a tivo acct, and gave me the login credentials. 
Sure enough, two tivo minis, both marked inactive and MSO monthly service in the acct.

Since I was able to login I changed the name, etc. on the acct. 
Email and pw. The takeover of the acct is complete. 
Now, I need to figure out how to activate these on my acct. 
Or maybe transfer them into my account. 
How do I do that?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Steevow said:


> As I resurrect this zombie thread.
> 
> I found two Tivo minis, bought them, they were ones that were from the cable company. The guy had a tivo acct, and gave me the login credentials.
> Sure enough, two tivo minis, both marked inactive and MSO monthly service in the acct.
> ...


I have been monitoring these forums for a couple years, I never saw a mention of anyone successfully using MSO equipment with their retail Tivo equipment, only complaints that they were unable to get them to work. You have 2 minis which apparently are "stolen" property unless you have a receipt from the MSO for their sale. I am virtually certain that you will never be able to successfully add these to your retail account which you don't want to hear. Once you finally figure this out, think on the bright side, you have a couple extra power supplies and remotes which may be of some use or have some resale value.
Ask yourself why would Tivo assist in the theft of property from their largest and most profitable customers, the MSO's.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> I have been monitoring these forums for a couple years, I never saw a mention of anyone successfully using MSO equipment with their retail Tivo equipment, only complaints that they were unable to get them to work. You have 2 minis which apparently are "stolen" property unless you have a receipt from the MSO for their sale. I am virtually certain that you will never be able to successfully add these to your retail account which you don't want to hear. Once you finally figure this out, think on the bright side, you have a couple extra power supplies and remotes which may be of some use or have some resale value.
> Ask yourself why would Tivo assist in the theft of property from their largest and most profitable customers, the MSO's.


A complete non-answer. Thanks. I really needed that. 
Anyone else?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Let me summarize his answer: No, there is no way to use those on your account. They are door stops. 

I speak from direct experience.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

OK, well, I am still going to try to activate them. 

Let me tell you the discussion I had on the phone with the tivo phone rep about two premiers, that were also from the very same cable company, which I bought it a thrift store. 
I called Tivo with the TSN of the two units. 
They were in someone's account, yeah, but as far as the rep was concerned they were not in contract and completely able to be activated. I discussed minis and this exact eventuality with that rep. 

Admittedly I have not activated them because I don't need them nor do I want to pay monthly, all my tivos are lifetime. When I get back home I will be calling tivo. 

Unless, as I have been asking, someone knows how to do these online and get them in my acct, as was earlier discussed on this thread.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Steevow said:


> A complete non-answer. Thanks. I really needed that.
> Anyone else?


Sorry for your disappointment, but actually Steevow, my answer is extremely complete, with an explanation as to why it won't work, and explains how you might have been able to anticipate why Tivo would not help you on this matter. I even anticipated your unhappy response, and finally tried to point out a possible faint glimmer on the positive side of your otherwise useless purchase.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Sorry for your disappointment, but actually Steevow, my answer is extremely complete, with an explanation as to why it won't work, and explains how you might have been able to anticipate why Tivo would not help you on this matter. I even anticipated your unhappy response, and finally tried to point out a possible faint glimmer on the positive side of your otherwise useless purchase.


Yeah, well, then why was I purportedly able to activate the monthly Premiers? I realize that is hearsay. 
I will let you all know in about a week.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Steevow said:


> Yeah, well, then why was I purportedly able to activate the monthly Premiers? I realize that is hearsay.
> I will let you all know in about a week.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Steevow said:


> There are two Tivo Minis.
> Older and newer.
> 
> TCDA92000
> ...


TiVo Mini Comparison


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Steevow said:


> A complete non-answer. Thanks. I really needed that.
> Anyone else?


It was an answer. You just didn't like it because it wasn't the answer you wanted.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, I like the stuff in post #8, and since I am now the old user I met the requirements there. 
So there's that, isn't there? We will see!


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

I am dying to see if you can get these activated. Then TIVO is an accomplice to stolen property as you are and the person that sold it to you. I have never heard of MSO selling boxes. If someone gave me a cable box they kept from Mediacom and I called them to activate it, after they laugh, I am sure they would tell me it was stolen and if not returned hit with possession of stolen property. Same for cell phones. People sell stolen ones all the time. Friend of mine got caught up in that and after a visit from the cops to find out who he purchased from and all while he didn't get charged as he didn't know until Verizon told him but also lucky as he didn't report it immediately so they could have. They did take possession of the phone and he was out whatever he paid for it.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, well, they are in my account with my name and email, if anyone wants them back they know where to find me. I am not hiding at all. 

I am no fence, and I resent the accusations. Go screw yourself. Inappropriate forum comments. 

He told me they charged him for them because he didn't return them in time. If that's so then they have no right whatsoever to complain about anything since they got paid. They knew where he lived. If they really wanted their tivos they knew where to find them. He had to unplug them to give them to me. So they know. 

You don't know anything, clearly. Nothing at all about how things work. Lots of consumer stuff gets abandoned or otherwise not returned. Lots is not asked for. Sometimes they rent them and after a time they don't consider them important, since they are paid for. 

I have Directv boxes they didn't even ask for. I don't know that they would activate them for anyone but me, but clearly if they wanted to complain about them not being returned they would have a big problem with me, because I don't go for accusations. I'd just see them in court. No problem at all.

We will all know soon, however.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I've bought cable company Tivo Streams many times, unknowingly. Tivo refused to add them to my account. So I had to return all of them. I told the cable companies what I was doing (returning them to the seller), and they were fine with it. It doesn't work like DirecTV (I have some old DirecTV receivers too). And the cable company doesn't care if they've already been paid their fees. Those TSNs are forever on the books as cable company property. I assume you aren't a customer of the seller's cable company. If you were, that might change things.

Nobody is accusing you of purposely being a criminal. We're just telling you the situation you've gotten yourself into. The cops aren't going to come after you, and the cable company probably doesn't care either, but you have bought door stops. When you confirm that for yourself, you'll want to cut your losses and return them. If, by some miracle, you prove us all wrong, you'll be the first person in recorded history to have pulled this off, and I'll proudly salute you for gaming the system.

I sincerely wish you the best of luck and am eagerly waiting to hear the outcome.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Steevow said:


> Yeah, well, they are in my account with my name and email, if anyone wants them back they know where to find me. I am not hiding at all.
> 
> I am no fence, and I resent the accusations. Go screw yourself. Inappropriate forum comments.
> 
> ...


I didnt accuse you. Im saying MSO dont sell boxes and the fee is not to pay for them and keep its for not returning. The phone thing i stated just was a local situation. Stolen from the area bought by someone in the area and reportrd to police from the area. Just because you took over his account doesnt mean they are on your tivo account and and will work. You have them im assuming so call tivo or go online and add them and see how it goes.

Like everyone said no one has been able to do it so ik not sure why you are arguing a question you asked and was answered many times just not the way you wanted. And look at cable co TOS the equiptment always remains their property regardless of if you paid a fee. They just became a paper weight since they are useless with any other co. Tivo knows what boxes are MSO or they woupdnt be able to send software updates to just retail tivos. Says on their webiste updates for MSO equiptment will be rolled out differently.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

The only reason I pursued this is in light of the comments in #8. 
We shall see. 

I actually am a customer of that cable company, but only for internet. 
I have the tivos at another place, but one will be here some day, but it is unlikely to ever be subscribed to their TV. 
I am doing well with just streaming.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Steevow said:


> The only reason I pursued this is in light of the comments in #8.
> We shall see.
> 
> I actually am a customer of that cable company, but only for internet.
> ...


Got it but comment #8 was in reference to retail mini's not MSO mini's. There is a difference. Like I said its why MSO Tivo's dont' get updates the same as retail. Tivo does know which is which by TSN's.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

What the guy said was that theoretically all minis are lifetime, but maybe not yet. 
So we will see in a week or so. I will be asking Tivo to act those, which are in my acct.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Steevow said:


> What the guy said was that theoretically all minis are lifetime, but maybe not yet.
> So we will see in a week or so. I will be asking Tivo to act those, which are in my acct.


yes Retail Tivo Minis. If they have been activated like 3 of mine were on monthly subscriptions and had I not changed them to lifetime then you would have a few hoops to jump through to get it lifetime but is possible. If its never been activated or activated with lifetime they will be activated with lifetime (all in)or stay lifetime. MSO TIVO's are differeant not sure any other way to put it. They are like Google Nexus devices and other carriers. All updates go thru google straight to the phone and bypass the carrier and all others go from google to the manufacturer then to the carrier then the phone, which is the same for non retail tivos. (Only kudos I give apple as they don't let carrier touch or dictate updates. Google needs to force that. The TSN's are all recorded to what MSO owns them. Why because take mediacom for example they have a way you can access on demand thru there TIVO's. I own mine and have no access to on demand. So there are differences in software. Maybe not hardware.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

As I said, I have them listed as monthly in my acct, so we will see what happens. 

If I knew how to add them by tsn to my other acct I would, then they could probably be just activated. New software pushed out, problems all solved.

Is there a way for me to add a tsn to my sub acct? 
I'll just add them and if they don't work I will complain.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If you go to tivo.com, right at the top is "Activate TiVo". I presume you know this, so I'm wondering exactly what you're trying to do. I've never heard of anyone being successful taking over cable company devices, so I'd be fascinated to hear whether you are successful.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

So how did it turn out Steevow? Were you able to activate them? If you manage to pull this off, I've got my eye on a couple of Minis on ebay I'd like to try.


----------

